# Total peep sight - the best peep ever



## Total peep

Hi everybody, you can get at this forum all the info and answers about the new Total peep sight. Discovre the best peep ever designed for bow hunting and target archery.
More info at our website, facebbok and instagram

Here our promo video:


----------



## Total peep

You can get Total peep at the US at Lancaster: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/total-peep-string-peep.html


----------



## Total peep

You can get Total peep in Europe at SSA as distributor: http://www.ssa-archery.be/search.ph...=brand&catq=&classq=&submit=Search+in+webshop 

and european dealers: http://totalpeep.com/epages/c1763a7...08d-4b4e-8be4-e83ebfbcc56a/Categories/Dealers


----------



## Total peep




----------



## Total peep




----------



## Total peep

Total peep no glare and perfect vision at any light conditions


----------



## Total peep

Total peep allows up to 40ª of peep rotation without inner circle shape distorsion or displacement. No more right and left misses due to peep rotation.


----------



## Total peep




----------



## dajogejr

In order to change hole size you change the whole peep, and...no lenses for clarifiers or verifiers?


----------



## Total peep

Yes, no lenses no clarifiers. Before our designing process we get a lot of info from many archers and realized than lenses or clarifiers have more disadvantages than advantages and we decided for a fix peep. Our customers use normally one peep for shooting outdoor and another size for indoor. No noise, no glare, lighter,.... Even many people than was using clarifiers change to our peep and improved their accuracy, specially shooting outdoor.


----------



## dajogejr

I appreciate your quick response.
Thank you for the clarification (No pun intended).
Wish you the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## ken Johnson

You said discover the best peep sight so let me halp you.

Watch this video;






Read this review;

“Have you ever heard the saying that big things come in small packages? Nite Hawk
Archery has a peep sight that has tightened my groups dramatically and has almost
eliminated the occasional miss that some of us have. If you haven't seen one
before your initial impression might be similiar to mine... Gimmick! I am here to
tell you that I was completely taken back by this peep and how it works. The
website, www.nitehawkarchery.com has a video that explains light diffraction and
how it affects your vision when aiming. I am using a #3 hunter/3d peep.The peep
comes in 3 sizes, #2 target, #3 hunter/3d and #4 hunter. They are machined from
aircraft aluminum and have a black anodized coating and they all weigh in at 4
grains. The first thing I noticed right away was how clear my sight picture was
even at low light conditions. This was a suprise to me because when I saw the way
it was cut out I expected a very small sight picture. I was definetly in for a
shock when I saw a large, well lit view of my pins and more. My 20 yard group
tightened up slightly but beyond that was where I really saw a big difference. I
went from a 3 to 4 inch group at 30 yards to a 1 to 2 inch. I can now stack
arrows at any distance up to 50 yards. I have not shot beyond that yet. With
archery becoming more and more expensive it sure is nice to gain so much accuracy
for less than $20. The best thing is if you don't have the same results as I did
you can return it for your money back. Give this little gem a try and you will be
glad you did!”


----------



## joffutt1

ken Johnson said:


> You said discover the best peep sight so let me halp you.
> 
> Watch this video;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this review;
> 
> “Have you ever heard the saying that big things come in small packages? Nite Hawk
> Archery has a peep sight that has tightened my groups dramatically and has almost
> eliminated the occasional miss that some of us have. If you haven't seen one
> before your initial impression might be similiar to mine... Gimmick! I am here to
> tell you that I was completely taken back by this peep and how it works. The
> website, www.nitehawkarchery.com has a video that explains light diffraction and
> how it affects your vision when aiming. I am using a #3 hunter/3d peep.The peep
> comes in 3 sizes, #2 target, #3 hunter/3d and #4 hunter. They are machined from
> aircraft aluminum and have a black anodized coating and they all weigh in at 4
> grains. The first thing I noticed right away was how clear my sight picture was
> even at low light conditions. This was a suprise to me because when I saw the way
> it was cut out I expected a very small sight picture. I was definetly in for a
> shock when I saw a large, well lit view of my pins and more. My 20 yard group
> tightened up slightly but beyond that was where I really saw a big difference. I
> went from a 3 to 4 inch group at 30 yards to a 1 to 2 inch. I can now stack
> arrows at any distance up to 50 yards. I have not shot beyond that yet. With
> archery becoming more and more expensive it sure is nice to gain so much accuracy
> for less than $20. The best thing is if you don't have the same results as I did
> you can return it for your money back. Give this little gem a try and you will be
> glad you did!”


Dude you need banned for this constant crapping on threads.


----------



## bowtech2006

I have the total peep and the night hawk peep and hands down the total peep beats it! That night hawk is terrible afraid to put it in my string looks like a 5 year old made it.

Im looking forward to shooting more with your total peep.


----------



## Ozzy

bowtech2006 said:


> I have the total peep and the night hawk peep and hands down the total peep beats it! That night hawk is terrible afraid to put it in my string looks like a 5 year old made it.
> 
> Im looking forward to shooting more with your total peep.


Agreed. I am in Adelaide, South Australia, been around a long time & seen it all. 
No local suppliers for either peep, but have given both a damn good go.
The NiteHawk peep looks like it was carved with a pen knife & offered no benefit.
Wouldn't say the Total Peep was life changing, but I'm certainly sticking to it. 

& I am NOT sponsored, so no bias. :wink:


----------



## WildmanWilson 2

Ozzy said:


> bowtech2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the total peep and the night hawk peep and hands down the total peep beats it! That night hawk is terrible afraid to put it in my string looks like a 5 year old made it.
> 
> Im looking forward to shooting more with your total peep.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I am in Adelaide, South Australia, been around a long time & seen it all.
> No local suppliers for either peep, but have given both a damn good go.
> The NiteHawk peep looks like it was carved with a pen knife & offered no benefit.
> Wouldn't say the Total Peep was life changing, but I'm certainly sticking to it.
> 
> & I am NOT sponsored, so no bias.
Click to expand...

That’s odd. I’ve shot the Nitehawk for about 5 years and it’s been awesome. It’s well made and doesn’t cut the sting. I think it’s more accurate to a small degree as well.


----------

